# Rat Breeder Help



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello! So, i've found a breeder near me (Around 6 hours away in MN). I wanted to see if any of you have ever bought from this breeder, or have heard anything about her. I 'll post a link to her website at the end of this thread. I'll be getting a set of 2-3 females in mid April, so i'm just making sure she's an actual reputable breeder, because she's a real option. The breeder is DiscoPanth.

Her website: http://www.80stoysale.com/ratadoption.html


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are really bad  And a HUGE joke in the breeder world. Like we honestly have posted and all laughed/cried over how horrible they are. 

I would not buy from them in any way.

1. MN is still under investigation for seoul. Have they tested all of their rats and have proof? I 100% doubt they have.
2. They are a small pet mill, selling to pet stores. To me this is very unethical.
3. They breed large scale for variety not truly for health/temperament. They breed rainbow litters (mixing varieties together to get a large variety of different colors, which means they are not working towards bettering lines in any way) they breed for profit.
4. the food they feed is absolute crap and not healthy. 
5. They remove babies from their mom too early
6. somewhere on the website they list how long a rat is pregnant for way way off. I remember when talking about them before how that part really stuck out for me and broke my heart. I am so afraid they don't even really know and just don't keep good track of it or check on the moms enough to know. I mean that is breeding 101!

I could go on and on and on. Pretty much everything about them is awful and makes me cringe in horror and sadness.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Two of my boys came from her and, while I love these rats dearly, I would not recommend driving 6 hours to purchase from this breeder. You will be very disappointed when you get there.

Perhaps there are some knowledgeable folks here who could give you some recommendations on some breeders with a stronger reputation. Being that you're apparently willing to do a little traveling, I have no doubt there might be some better options.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

While the rats are cute,appearance is nothing but a small bonus.I only skimmed through a part of the website and read very little I found tons of red flags.Please don't adopt from this "breeder".


----------



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you everyone! I am so glad everyone responded so quickly as i was sure to get rats from this person!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yikes it says they have rats available every week.  Such a shame. I wish you good luck in your search, I know that sadly it can be a real challenge to find an ethical breeder. If you haven't read it yet, there's a thread here on breeder red flags which may help you weed out questionable breeders (as I noticed this one actually raised quite a few of them).


----------

